# best calls



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

hey everyone i was wondering wat is the best calls i live in ohio can order them off line don't matter well thats wat i wanna do but i want a containtail rabbit destress and wat ever else u guys thing i may need..

thanks also is it good to hunt in august cas the pups are on their own
[/i]


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would look at getting a PC-2 by Dan Thompson. It does a good sounding cottontail distress. It is an easy call to blow if you are just starting out. I also like the Tally Ho a lot but it is a bit harder to learn how to use an open reed call. Eventually you will want to learn how to use a howler. The Red Desert by Dan Thompson is a very good howler. Randy Anderson uses a lot of these calls in his video series. I would suggest watching a few of his videos to get a good idea of the way the calls should sound.

http://www.danthompsongamecalls.com/


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

August is still a little early to call in pups, They aren't quite on there own yet in most areas. They will start responding to calling better in late september and into October when they start to disperse.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok thanks!!


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Are you looking for an electronic call or a mouth call? What sounds are your hoping to make?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 on the Dan Thompson PC-2 and Red Desert Howler.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think that all calls can call in predators. The big thing is finding what works for you and that you like. I bought an embarrassing number of calls before selecting my favorites. I prefer the Crit R Call and Verminator line of calls. You would be amazed at how much work goes into each 10 dollar Tweety Call from Rick Paillet. He blows and sanitizes each one. I would bet lots of other calls on the store racks don't get that much attention prior to being shipped!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I like the Verminator calls too. You can really throw out a lot of different sounds with tweety, and thumper makes a good rabbit distress.



> I think that all calls can call in predators. The big thing is finding what works for you and that you like


I agree, I use less then half the calls I have bought. You will find a few that really work for you. Unfortunately you have to buy quite a few to find out.


----------

